# Long Islander needs some help in Essex county



## bayvillian516 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi all!
My wife and I moved from Long Island last year to Verona NJ. Back in Long Island I could leave from my house and do a 40-50 mile loop without much car traffic to worry about as well as a great variety of scenery (Oyster Bay, Cold Spring Harbor, North Port...) Over here, Im a little hesitant to go riding, I did just do the Great Swamp Loop which was cool, but I'd like some more local routes if possible that are semi safe and semi scenic. Any recommendations within 25 minutes of Verona/Montclair area?

Thanks so much for the help!
-Matt


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

I would check in with The Bikery on Valley Rd. in Upper Montclair and see what routes they use to escape the congestion. The second place is Cycle Craft in Parsippany on rt 46 which is a large shop very involved in promoting mtn and road riding. Those couple miles farther west mean that they probably have it easier doing club rides from the shop. I live by the swamp and there are a lot of riders from your area, the Oranges, Livingston, Milburn that come through Eagle Rock, Eisenhower, to Passaic through Chatham into the swamp. Not a short loop though and a lot of traffic. Check out the shops for ideas into Morris County, etc.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

From your loop, continue through Towaco onto Jacksonville Road, You can take that past the airport and loop back through Lincoln park, or make a left on Indian Lane to head up Waughaw (steepest climb around there). Once you get to Fayson Lakes you can loop through Fayson Lakes Rd and return through Butler. For longer rides you can head up Apshawa Cross Rd and up Macopin, Returning down Otterhole. For even longer rides you can go around Wanaque Reservoir or Greenwood Lake. I've done unsupported century rides that way over Mt. Peter, there's always a deli close by. Sterling is a good return route. I'd go ride with you but I've moved further south to South Orange, and I now prefer riding southwest into Hunterdon County.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

really? i grew up in north east queens and would head to long island quite a bit back in the 90's unless i was on the north shore (north of 25a) i found it a disaster. been much happier riding in rockland county. sorry didn't mean to hijack. i just found your description of long island cycling incongruous with my experience. only place it seemed to get better was way out east closer to montauk


----------

